

Helicopter parents in the workplace - tzs
http://www.npr.org/2012/02/06/146464665/helicopter-parents-hover-in-the-workplace

======
teddyknox
The last thing the average american parent needs is to be told that they're
over-parenting. Parental motivation and consultation is usually a recipe for
success. But when it's combined with a lack of independence and drive on the
kid's part that this kind of embarrassing stuff happens.

It would be interesting to see how the trend in "My son/daughter is always
right" mentality affects the country's economics.

------
jbigelow76
I wish this article was a joke. Anybody that has their parent's negotiate job
benefits on their behalf probably lacks the self awareness to be ashamed.

